# CPU temperature on my mac



## 3mors (Nov 14, 2003)

I'd like to know if CPU temperature montioring is supported on my mac.
I have a dual 1GHz MDD powermac.
I've tried some apps that show the temp, but they said that it wasn't supported.
Is it true or is a hardware problem?

Thank u.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 14, 2003)

Did you try konfabulators "ThermoMeter" as well? I saw it working on a (I think) powermac dual...


----------



## 3mors (Nov 14, 2003)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Did you try konfabulators "ThermoMeter" as well? I saw it working on a (I think) powermac dual...



Sorry but I only want to know if CPU thermometer is supported on mac.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 14, 2003)

The temperature reporting features of the G4 were never accurate to begin with, and were dropped sometime after the release of the AGP G4s.  I've got a PCI G4, which does support CPU temperature reporting, but the temperatures reported had a margin of error of 20 - 30 degrees F -- hardly a useful or accurate number.

Your machine probably does not support this feature.  One good thing about the Mac is that you'll experience a sudden shutdown if your Mac gets too hot -- kind of a failsafe way of making sure you don't overheat.


----------



## naodx (Nov 14, 2003)

I have a dual 1 GHz MDD mac, and I use temperature monitor with it, and it reports a very constant temp.


----------



## 3mors (Nov 15, 2003)

naodx said:
			
		

> I have a dual 1 GHz MDD mac, and I use temperature monitor with it, and it reports a very constant temp.



=( what app do u use?

i want to know it 'cause my mac had a problem with one cpu and I had to send it to assistance to be repaired, but i think that the work they did isn't good.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 15, 2003)

Hehe, let me try once more: did you try konfabulator?


----------



## 3mors (Nov 15, 2003)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Hehe, let me try once more: did you try konfabulator?



I've just tried it with thermometer widget.
It show -1c value


----------



## naodx (Nov 15, 2003)

'temperature monitor' or 'ThermographX'

I like temperature monitor, as it has several different display options.

Both can be found using www.versiontracker.com


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 15, 2003)

-1C?? 
Hehe, You should really overclock then!


----------



## kwsanders (May 24, 2005)

I have a dual 2.0 GHz Power Mac.  I installed TemperatureMonitor and I noticed that when the system is at idle (well, what I call idle... all of my apps closed), the temps for the processors are around 52 to 56 C.

That seems a little warmer than I would have thought.  Anyone have thoughts?


----------



## cfleck (May 24, 2005)

Has anyone found a widget that shows temp?


----------

